# LDAP Directory Program



## 3870x2 (May 22, 2013)

I have been contributing to the TPU community for some time now, and it is time for the community to help me a bit!

I have developed an LDAP Directory program that needs to be tested.  This program is in what you would call an Alpha phase, but very close to actual production.

To Do:
v1.0 - release bug-free with minor cosmetic / functional changes.
v2.0 - release with the ability to edit the LDAP entries.
v3.0 - possible directory browser instead of manually entering information

This program was created with C#.  The code has not been cleaned up yet, but when I get to it, I can release the source.  The external directory used is a free directory developed by (c) 2003 Novell, Novell.Directory.Ldap.dll.  Examples for entering in the LDAP information is already in the fields under Edit Query, and saved in Ldap.dat.

What I need right now is for people to test the program against their LDAP directory (this should be universal I hope) and return with the following:

- Questions
- Errors / Conflicts received
- Criticism on only the difficulty of use (for now)

This has only been tested on the following:

Novell LDAP directory (complete coincidence for the Novell library usage)
Windows XP SP3
VMWare virtualized servers using w2003

Thanks in advance for all of your help!

Link:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/60875533/LDAP.zip

* If you helped, let me know, you will be credited in the "Special Thanks!" section of the Readme. *



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## Mindweaver (May 22, 2013)

Can you add pictures of the program as well?


----------



## 3870x2 (May 22, 2013)

Here are the three primary windows.  PII has been removed.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 29, 2013)

Bump!  Anyone with an available LDAP directory can test this.  If an LDAP directory is read only access to everyone (most are by default), you will be able to access it without the Username or Password field, possibly even beyond the DMZ in some instances.


----------



## v12dock (May 30, 2013)

Link does not work


----------



## 3870x2 (May 30, 2013)

Link fixed.


----------

